# When to blow snow in a big storm?



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

I was curious, when do you guys blow snow during a big snow? Do you go out half way through it or wait for it to end?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have the luxury of waiting out the storm but if it continues I'd probably make a few random passes just to get rid of some of the bulk.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Assuming it's all snow such as this one will be I just wait to the end. It may slow me down but I only want to cover 12,000 square feet so many times. It also affords a rare chance to experience the machines working in full depth or more virgin powder. If I need to clear the way for someone to come or go that's another story.

However it the storm will have a wet ending I will try to get to it before it's saturated. Then again if it's a little rain on a good snowfall to be followed by cold I don't mind letting it set-up to have a crusty top that blows nicely.

Depending on the storm I can be a little shy of 2 hours or nearly 4 to do it all so once per storm works for me.

Pete


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Here in Mass., I plan to head out and tackle the 30 inches around 1:00. It will still be snowing, but I've got a conference call to check in on my college at noon. So, early afternoon for the first and major swipe. I just saw a neighbor out at 10:00 AM blowing, so I'm guessing that will encourage others to go out and play!


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

i got 30 inches today and went out 4 times. chances are ill go out once more come morning because its still snowing out there and im sure the giant plow will be by at least once more


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

a big storm here would be a foot of snow. I would have done my snow ( and the neighbors ) once then again in the morning before heading to mom's


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

For me it really depends on the amount of snow. But I like to try and clear about every 12". If the storm is going to be around 18" I might wait, depending how I feel.


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

I like to wait until its all over. Unless were talking massive amounts of snow even beyond what we got yesterday here in NY (1.5-2ft) I would consider doing a prelim pass. I just see going out while its snowing fun but a waste of time and gas. If you have the means with a big machine I rather just wait. I rather do 1 big job then doing a few smaller ones.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I like to clear every 6 to 8 inches. We have to clear a lot of snow. If I'm working by myself its a little over 4 hours of work. If my son helps. We can do it in a about 2 hours. I think its best not to use the machines "maxed" out for these extended periods. Less wear and tear throwing 6 to 8 inches vs. 12+. Have I waited for the storm to be over and done the 12+ throwing snow, yes.


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

Koenig041 said:


> I like to clear every 6 to 8 inches. We have to clear a lot of snow. If I'm working by myself its a little over 4 hours of work. If my son helps. We can do it in a about 2 hours. I think its best not to use the machines "maxed" out for these extended periods. Less wear and tear throwing 6 to 8 inches vs. 12+. Have I waited for the storm to be over and done the 12+ throwing snow, yes.


 I will say that there were points that I was maxing out the machine, I mean really pushing the motor a few times that sound of it under heavy load so I will say its def harder on the machine.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I always break a heavy snowfall into several sessions. If it's just a modest amount, I prefer to wait 'til it's done.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

This was my first big snowfall with a machine. I waited to the end. There was about 24" of fine powder. Didn't feel to bad for the machine. If it was heavy wet snow, I may have gone out a few times. For this one, I let it ride and the blower came through for me.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I waited until the end of this storm as well, mostly because the majority of the snow was at night. I didn't need to go anywhere, so I didn't bother.
It was under some heavy load with the 23 inches or so it encountered, but it did the job.
Is that abusing the machine? I don't think so. Aren't they made for this?


----------



## engine2quarters (Nov 13, 2013)

Moved about 20 inches yesterday (4 hours), then it snowed again last night, so moved another 6 - 8 inches today (8 hours). Many times, the snow was over the top of the Simplicity bucket, but kept going in lo gear.
Considering changing the oil tomorrow when it warms up a bit, I don't think it's been changed in 2 years (no use last year).
If it's dry like this storm, I wait until it's mostly down and light out. If its wet, I might take a couple swipes at it. I do not like to 'blow' at night for safety sake.
My tractor mounted blowers slept thru the whole storm. The steel shovel worked miracles.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I change the oil at least once a year. Last year it got changed 3 times because of the amount of snow we had. Oil is a lot cheaper than a new engine. Takes minutes, no filter to change.

Lawnmowers/tractors I will push hard. No problem working on them during the summer. I can still get the car out. Your blower craps out with 15 plus inches in the driveway, who knows how much at the EOD. Now you have to start making calls for someone to bail you out. All because you did not want to make an extra pass. I try to learn from not only my own but the mistakes of others. If I lived by myself, I would roll the dice. With a wife and three kids in the house, I have to make sure we can get out in case $hit happens.


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

JUst curious....has anyone had engine failures from heavy use from this NE storm ?


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

nickyb said:


> I was curious, when do you guys blow snow during a big snow? Do you go out half way through it or wait for it to end?


 The bucket on my Honda HS928 is about 18 inches high so I can usually wait till the end of the storm. My driveway is 100 feet long by 18 feet wide and there is one section going into the old garage that is 18 feet long by 18 feet wide so I don't want to go out a couple of times.

We have had a few storms that have dumped between 24 and 30 inches of snow, so what I do is get the yard stick out and when it is almost 18 inches I will get out there. I did have 1 time where I went through 24 inches of snow and I had ta go over the driveway a 2nd time, don't want to do that again. With 18 inches of snow I am going slower as opposed to 6 to 12 inches of snow.

If you have an older snow blower it is probably wise to go out a few times, meaning don't blow snow when it reaches the top of the bucket, but if you have a small driveway, then it probably does not matter.

One other tip, before you use your snow blower always check your oil, this is probably most important on the older flat head Tecumseh's. I also wear ski goggles, this helps out when it is windy, its not fun having snow blow in your eyes.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Boy you guys got hit big time. A big snow storm in MN is about 15+ which we can get about every 4-5 years or so. We have bare ground showing here and it gets into the mid to upper 30's. Last year we had a great year for snowmobiling. This year sucks and there is no snow at all in the forcast either.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

I clear every time it hits 8-10". I like to have my driveway entrance cleared out constantly so the 'ice shield' never has a chance to form.
I'll do my entrance more than my actual driveway. I think I did it 4 times in this last storm and did the driveway as a whole once


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Two snow blower killers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'll usually wait till it stops snowing but needing to go someplace doesn't always work that way.


----------

